# Prendre une assurance pour l'Iphone 4 ?



## LaurentR (5 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Le vendeur SFR m'a dit d'un ton presque menaçant que j'étais bien imprudent de ne pas souscrire à l'assurance proposée avec le forfait et qui coûte tout de même 6,00  par mois. Qu'en pensez-vous. Dois-je prendre une telle assurance et si oui, existe-t-il des alternatives moins chères ? 

Merci


----------



## itako (5 Août 2010)

Alcoolique en activité ?
Pogoteur de première augure?
Street Fighter du dimanche?
Aquaphile?
Ouvrier de chantier?
Testeur de grand 8 ?

Si ce n'est pas le cas tu peux éviter de dépenser 6 euros pas mois, et mettre sagement ton téléphone dans ton sac par exemple.


----------



## Pédrolinno (5 Août 2010)

En toute franchise :

Sâche qu'en temps que vendeur de téléphone portable, je gagne bien plus en plaçant une assurance qu'en ouvrant une ligne... Tu as deux type d'école, le vendeur transparent qui te donne les pour et les contres en te laissant choisir et le vendeur que je déteste qui va presque te dire que c'est une question de vie ou de mort. Faut pas s'étonner ensuite qu'on passe à Capital... Bref passons, là n'est pas le sujet !

Il y a plusieurs type d'assurances et de garanties mais 6 euros par mois c'est cher surtout que pas mal de points mentionnés dans l'assurance sont des points présents dans ton assurance habitation (beaucoup de monde l'ignore ça...).

Pour les assurances tu as la casse, le vol et l'oxydation.
Pour la garantie tu as 2 ans chez SFR que tu peux étendre à 3 ou 5 ans.

Fais attention, il y a une forte différence entre une garantie et une assurance.

Ils me font marrer les vendeurs de ce type car ils t'obligent presque à prendre ces assurances ne connaissent pas un dixième des mentions citées dans leur papier... Tssss


----------



## arrakiss (8 Août 2010)

Pis faut arrêter d'assurer tout et n'importe quoi aussi....une voiture, ok car il y a des risque c'est un appareil dangereux lol mais un téléphone....LOL, ça mérite d'être remis en place un vendeur comme ça.
Et qu'on me dise pas : "ouais on a des primes plus élevées en vendant des assurance...c'est pas notre faute..."


----------



## Damze (8 Août 2010)

J'ai lu hier les termes du contrat de l'assureur Gras Sovoye (pardon pour le nom, c'est l'assureur de Bouygues), et y'a certains passages où ont se demande ce qu'avait fumé les mec qui ont écrit ça :

"Dommages résultant dune guerre civile
ou étrangère ou dune *désintégration du
noyau atomique*, rayonnement ionisant" 

Ca veut dire que si notre iPhone tombe dans un réacteur nucléaire (chose qui arrive souvent je l'avoue) il n'est pas remboursé ? Et si y'a une bombe H qui tombe on n'est pas assuré non plus ? (Je doute qu'on soit encore là après ce genre d'évenement :/)


----------



## arrakiss (8 Août 2010)

Le but c'est de rassurer le pigeon qui a souscrit et surtout qu'ils se couvrent au cas ou...


----------



## Pédrolinno (8 Août 2010)

Nous sommes bien d'accord, c'est du pipeau (si mon boss me lisait...)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (9 Août 2010)

c'est que vous êtes couverts .... mais pas lors du sinistre :

- pick pocket pas couvert : il n' y a pas eu de violence

Pour que l'assurance joue, il faut porter plainte.... et avoir été frappé ou menacé, en cas de vol.

- pour la casse : c'est comme une garantie.

En gros l'assurance ne sert à rien, mais surtout même en cas de vol ou de perte, et même si le sinistre n'est pas couvert, la prime continuera d'être débitée...


----------



## Marco67 (9 Août 2010)

J'en connais pas mal qui ont cassé leurs mobiles et l'assurance a toujours fonctionnée, donc pour ça c'est bien utile car en racheter un vide ça fait mal


----------



## Pédrolinno (10 Août 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> c'est que vous êtes couverts .... mais pas lors du sinistre :
> 
> - pick pocket pas couvert : il n' y a pas eu de violence
> 
> ...



Tout est dit, c'est exactement ça m'sieur


----------



## PadawanMac (11 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> "Dommages résultant dune guerre civile
> ou étrangère ou dune *désintégration du
> noyau atomique*, rayonnement ionisant"


  Elle est énorme celle-là  

Bon, sérieusement il est évident que ce genre de service facturé allègrement génère des retours de primes importants pour les distributeurs de la part d'organismes financiers/assureurs. C'est peu ou prou la même chose dans l'automobile avec le financement à la différence près que l'intérêt est nettement plus évident pour une voiture à 15 000 qu'un téléphone même à 600. Depuis une dizaine d'année maintenant que j'ai eu des téléphones je n'en ai jamais cassé ni rayé, mais il est arrivé qu'il y'ait des chutes. 6/mois, certains se laissent surement convaincre... A chacun de faire attention et on pourra éventuellement contribuer à faire baisser ce genre de service au profit de ceux qui en ont peut-être besoin. 

Une désintégration du noyau atomique... 

A+


----------



## globalstyle (12 Août 2010)

*Une close particulière d'un contrat d'assurance peut-elle être appliquée après signature du contrat ?*

Voilà le problème ! J'ai souscrit à une assurance tout risque chez Bouygues Telecom. Cette dernière stipule dans les conditions générales du contrat qu'en cas de casse le téléphone fera l'objet d'un échange express. 

Apres contact de l'assurance et déclaration du sinistre, cette dernière me dit que le sinistre est pris en charge et m'envois un bon d'échange stipulant que je peux aller en boutique afin d'obtenir l'échange de mon téléphone. 

Seulement voilà, arrivé là, la vendeuse me demande 700 soit le prix du téléphone (iPhone 4 32 Go) neuf sous prétexte que l'iPhone 4 étant un produit récent une close particulière s'applique, que cette dernière n'est écrite nul-part, étant donné que ces dernières changes régulièrement. Ont-ils le droit de procéder ainsi ou sont-ils tenus de remplacer le téléphone ?


----------



## LaurentR (12 Août 2010)

Il faudrait peut-être demander à cette vendeuse si son patron décidait de ne la payer que moitié salaire pour cause de clauses changeant régulièrement ce qu'elle dirait ! Je ne crois pas trop m'avancer en disant que ce qui compte c'est ce que vous avez signé. L'assureur doit vous prévenir en cas de modification de clause. En tous cas c'est mon point de vue


----------



## globalstyle (12 Août 2010)

C'est aussi mon point de vue ! Et bien qu'ayant expliqué tout ça, ils ont refusé ! Encore une longue bataille qui s'annonce ! 

C'est quand même un peu osé de dire : "Vous en rachetez un et on vous le remboursera !" 

Mais peut-être croient-ils que tout à chacun peut avancer 700&#8364; à son assureur en attendant qu'il daigne exercer son métier !


----------



## LaurentR (12 Août 2010)

globalstyle a dit:


> C'est aussi mon point de vue ! Et bien qu'ayant expliqué tout ça, ils ont refusé ! Encore une longue bataille qui s'annonce !
> 
> C'est quand même un peu osé de dire : "Vous en rachetez un et on vous le remboursera !"
> 
> Mais peut-être croient-ils que tout à chacun peut avancer 700 à son assureur en attendant qu'il daigne exercer son métier !



Vous avez pris contact avec l'assurance ? Ils semblent corrects d'après ce que vous dîtes plus haut.


----------



## globalstyle (13 Août 2010)

J'ai bien pris contact avec l'assurance, 

C'est eux mêmes qui avancent une close particulière qu'ils ne font figurer nul part, étant donné que, toujours selon leurs dires, "ces closes changent tous les trois mois" !


----------



## LaurentR (13 Août 2010)

globalstyle a dit:


> J'ai bien pris contact avec l'assurance,
> 
> C'est eux mêmes qui avancent une close particulière qu'ils ne font figurer nul part, étant donné que, toujours selon leurs dires, "ces closes changent tous les trois mois" !



Soixante millions de conosommateurs ou un organisme du même style ,


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Août 2010)

+1 avec LaurentR.

A+


----------



## cameleone (14 Août 2010)

Damze a dit:


> J'ai lu hier les termes du contrat de l'assureur Gras Sovoye (pardon pour le nom, c'est l'assureur de Bouygues), et y'a certains passages où ont se demande ce qu'avait fumé les mec qui ont écrit ça :
> 
> "Dommages résultant d&#8217;une guerre civile
> ou étrangère ou d&#8217;une *désintégration du
> noyau atomique*, rayonnement ionisant"




C'est une clause d'exclusion banale figurant dans la plupart sinon tous les contrats d'assurance de ce type.


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Août 2010)

Banale non. Courante oui si en effet elle se retrouve dans d'autres types de contrat car ça n'en reste pas moins une situation originale et dieu merci d'une grande rareté.

A+


----------



## sandia (8 Novembre 2014)

Iphone acheté le 7, tombé le 22 (ce jour) l'écran est completement cassé mais il marche encore. J'ai souscrit l'assurance alors OUF! Je vais chez Bouygues telecom pour faire marcher celle ci : "mais il marche encore mademoiselle, ils ne vous l'échangeront pas, il faut qu'il ne marche plus du tout" voir exemple : http://comparerdevis.net/devis_garantie-decennale.htm  donc hop, sous les roues d'la voiture et maintenant il NE-MARCHE-PLUS!  Echangé!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (27 Décembre 2015)

Aucune assurance n'est utile, ce sont des astuces commerciales pour te vendre du vent à prix d'or... Il h aura toujours une close pour ne pas te payer...


----------

